# Darkside Pneumatic ram



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey all,
I finally decided to take the plunge and buy a ram/solenoid setup for a pneumatic prop. I bought one on ebay from Darkside Props, it is made from a door closer and I think a washing machine valve. See it here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330162245369
Anyone have any experience with these? I am going to make a simple barrel popup and trigger it with a wireless remote. Do I need to have a spring return or will it close on its own?
Any advice on this is most welcome!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes thats a screen door closure and dishwasher valve. The screen door closure has pretty strong spring inside of it so it will bring itself back. Also, note not to set air pressure more than 45 psi with these.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

The screen door closer wil close on its own, the spring return is built in. Once you see this setup, you will be able to duplicate it for much less than you paid, but it will be nice to have one in hand to copy. 
Advice? watch your pressure when you hook it all up, and double check to make sure all the fittings are tight. Start with a low pressure and work up to where the unit is activating at the speed (and force) you want. Something that I have always done when using a door closer that I do not see on the setup you have purchased is include a bleeder line with a small flow control valve. Unless there is something built into this setup that I am not seeing, you will need to add this in or your screen door cylindar will not want to reset (the air used to activate it will be trapped in the line from the valve to the cylindar. Its hard to tell from that picture, but be prepared to modify just in case.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

I had purchased one from this guy a few years back $35., found that he had a small hole punched into the line by the cylfor the bleed off, worked several times then would not come down.When i realized (on halloween night) what the prob was when it happened,i just made the hole a little larger & then put a bleeder valve on it for the next year.
Cyl from HD or lowes $12., washing machine/fridge valve (from EBay if non locally cheap $12-$16 with shiping),end fittings & hose= $25-35,less if you can get a cheap or pirated valve near you.


----------

